# Map Showing Campsite Locations



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

Is there a road map which shows the locations of campsites ? 

We have joined the Caravan Club and their book is good but obviously only gives CC sites. What we have been looking for is a road atlas type book which we can refer to while on the road, there are a few websites but we have failed to find a hard version.

Ta
Murray


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

*campsites*

Hi Murry

I am not sure about maps, specifically highlighting sites but there are plenty of on-line camping info available.

We are relatively new to campervanning but when we think about having a few days away there are a couple of things I do.

First, I look at a weather forecast - not always reliable - but it gives one an idea which area looks better than another.

Once we have decided the direction of our trip, I get on-line and look at the sites in that area. I then read the reviews of that site.

Many that I have looked at have their own websites so more info is availabale.

I daresay that if you are planning a longer trip, you could search accordingly, and make a note of the sites on your route.

I hope I haven't stated the obvious!!!

Kind Regards Lavlark


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

If you have an Autoroute 2005 or later on a laptop or PC there are downloads on the site for this. There are downloads for both clubs all the french aires and all the french camp sites. You will have to do a search to find them.

steve & ann. teensvan


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> If you have an Autoroute 2005 or later on a laptop or PC there are downloads on the site for this. There are downloads for both clubs all the french aires and all the french camp sites. You will have to do a search to find them.
> 
> steve & ann. teensvan


Allthough I love maps, I prefer the Autoroute / Sat Nav approach. Along with campsites, aires, stellplatz sosta's. We also have pushpins (converted tomtom POI's) for supermarkets, LPG stations, and places of special interest to us. Paper maps simply cannot offer the same level of information.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Murray, Have you tried Vicarious books, don't know if they do one but have some very useful books for motohoming. Margaret


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Guys

What a great helpful site this is.

The online sites I have accessed and are great, but it was something to carry in the MH for a quick easy reference while out and about I was after, we have only had the MH a couple of months and I have tended to leave my laptop at home to get away from emails etc, but as the internet is obviously the best source of information regarding sites, and other info, looks like I will have to rethink that.

Thanks Again
Murray


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

if you know an area u want to go, try google earth. it is all i have used this year and have spent several weeks roaming around you can spot them all in close up, even those who do not have a sign on the gate . you can see the aires in france . we stayed at a cracker ,parked right on the harbour wall by the mediteranean
gary


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I did have an Atlas once that had points of interest marked on it and little tents marked all the camping sites.
Have a look in Smiths (or any cheap book shops) at the maps there and see if any have the little tents on still.
maybe this will help
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Caravan-Camping-Britain-Lifestyle-Guides/dp/0749560622


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link locovan, three books purchased, I am sure they will help a great deal.

Murray


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Murray

I'm no good at posting links but if you have got autoroute on your laptop you can download all the locations and a little bit of info for all the campsites for the caravan club and the camping and caravanning club from a website called jollyinteresting.com!

Hope this helps.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

catzontour said:


> Hi Murray
> 
> I'm no good at posting links but if you have got autoroute on your laptop you can download all the locations and a little bit of info for all the campsites for the caravan club and the camping and caravanning club from a website called jollyinteresting.com!
> 
> Hope this helps.


http://www.jollyinteresting.co.uk/

It is jolly interesting too :lol:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link Mavis


----------

